# white band



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2005)

i shoot a goose with a band on its foot and on its neck. The one around the neck is white what does that mean there is no number to call it in.thank you


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh man, you better run....run fast....that was the chosen one !$


Also, this might help..not sure, but I figured what the heck,

neck band


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Hoss5355 said:


> Oh man, you better run....run fast....that was the chosen one !$QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Hoss, I split that there reee-ward with ya. What is it 1-800-POACHER?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Canada Goose (Giant Branta canadensis maxima): GREEN - from Michigan in use before the protocol was established.

Canada Goose (Giant): WHITE - Ohio and elsewhere.

Canada Goose (Interior): ORANGE - from the James and Hudson Bay lowlands. However, molt-migrant Giants may be captured on the arctic breeding grounds to be collared there. Akimiski Is birds can be distinguished by measurements from Giants but mainland birds have considerable overlap. This results in the summer orange collars showing up in Ohio and neighboring states. They are giants not northern birds.

Canada Goose (Interior): BLUE - These were put on interiors on their wintering grounds in the southern US for the most part. There were some blue put on giants in Alabama as well (however, they were all ANNN - A=alpha, N=numeric). Blue has not been used for nearly a decade and any reports of these should be regarded as highly suspect. Personal note,
a bird sporting a blue collar was present at Castalia the winter of 1995-96 - V.W.F.III 

Canada Goose (Interior): YELLOW - On Interiors in the Atlantic Flyway. These too, have not been used for some time, at least not as cylinder collars. (again one present at Castalia Pond the winter of 1995-96). The Atlantic Flyway has been putting on what we call the "bell collars" in recent years. These have 3 characters and are not limited to numbers and letters. Can be quite confusing. These collars are wider at the bottom then at the top and are rubberized plastic. See news note regarding plans for CT resident birds in 2003

Small Canadas (which for Ohio are only Richardsons as there are no
Lessers east of the Mississippi to speak of): Both RED and BLUE - the arctic region - Baffin and Southampton Islands). These have only 3 digits unlike the 4 on all of the above except the bell collars. The first digit is perpendicular to the other 2 on these collars.
__________________


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Got any pics of this bird? I'm pretty impressed that a guy goes from


> i am new to the waterfowl and i was wondering if there is any snow geese or any other kind geese or ducks migrate through the trumbull and ashtabula area and when would it be a good time to hunt for them. thank you


And 24 hours later is whacking Cans with bling hangin on them! Post up some pics and take some of us newbies out to the jewelry store!!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Never taken a neck band....


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2005)

i would love to downlaod a pic of the goose with the white band but i dont know how to i will ask my buddie sunday or monday if not i will get your email address from you big chessie .by the way that is are 3rd bird with a band on it this year.thanks for the info


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Dude I'm gonna have to start following you and see where your picking up all this bling! lol


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Bigchessie,have Any Pics Of Your Retrievers?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Really nice pics Chessie. Love the one of "mom during early goose season".


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice looking dogs. I can't wait till I can actually get myself one. Are those some spoonie decoys in that top picture????


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2005)

nice dogs i will probalt submitt a pic friday of that goose


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Spence 
Is that first pic of mom stalking a child during goose season? I heard about those Chessies. They eat kids don't they?  



Just kiddin! Great pictures. 
I still have your anchors when you want them.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Woodie You are not going to believe this but.......YES SHE WAS!!! lol She was sneaking up on my son. lol Funny you would ask that!!! lol


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

I knew it. I heard the best way to train them is have them retrieve small children. The only problem is once they get them in thier mouth they don't want to give them up.


----------

